# Snake in Sydney



## cagey (Feb 20, 2013)

Slithering snake gives Sydney driver a fright at Cleveland St, Surry Hills | thetelegraph.com.au

and they identified it by its scientifc name at the end of the article. Things are looking up.


----------



## Wiganov (Feb 20, 2013)

I love this bit: "At this time, the serpent became defensive and launched towards the face of a police officer,” police said. "This intimidating behaviour did not discourage police from completing the task at hand.
That’s how we roll in Surry Hills.”


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 20, 2013)

I hate this bit: "As he reached under the seat, the snake cowardly retreated to the back section behind the seat into open territory which favoured police,” police said.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 20, 2013)

Why dont the police take on the drive by shooters and the drug trade something that would show they have some "family" jewels instead of crowing about defeating a reptile.....holey schmoley  solar 17


----------



## -Peter (Feb 20, 2013)

"Police contacted the NSW Wildlife Information Rescue & Education Service (WIRES), but were informed it would take some time before they could attend."

They should have called Sydney Wildlife then... I'm a kilometre away during working hours..


----------



## Bananapeel (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone else missing the funny aspect of "no charges will be laid against the serpent for unlawfully entering a vehicle" How funny.
What a stupid, misleading article. Not encouraging to people who are already not keen on snakes. Typical journalists.


----------



## markannab (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, I found it a refreshing article. All the usual "killer snake" references and comments like "even two bulky men struggled to hold down the childrens python" were absent. Instead, the writer used humour which put the situation in perspective and didn't try to turn the snake into a monster. Good on Simon Black!


----------



## Wiganov (Feb 22, 2013)

Hear hear, markannab. It was done with a sense of humour AND you got the Latin name at no extra cost. Even the police were being gently tongue in cheek about it. The journo even finishes by urging people to call WIRES if they have a 'snakey problem' - doesn't that make for a nice change? Of course, whatever any journo or cop does, they'll still get kicked.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 22, 2013)

Wiganov said:


> Hear hear, markannab. It was done with a sense of humour AND you got the Latin name at no extra cost. Even the police were being gently tongue in cheek about it. The journo even finishes by urging people to call WIRES if they have a 'snakey problem' - doesn't that make for a nice change? Of course, whatever any journo or cop does, they'll still get kicked.



More a reason to not call WIRES.


----------

